# Fleetwood Mac 2009 Unleashed Tour



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Three Canadian dates announced for this tour.

Kanata, Ont 3/23/09
Montreal 3/25/09
Toronto 3/26/09

Tickets go on sale December 15th through the usual outlets.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Unless it includes Peter Green, Dan Kirwan and Jeremy Spencer, I'm not interested. Bubblegum is not good for my teeth, btw.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I heard Sheryl Crow was in the band. Is this true? 


No offense but I'd rather see her than Christine MacVee OR Peter Green.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I heard Sheryl Crow was in the band. Is this true?
> 
> 
> No offense but I'd rather see her than Christine MacVee OR Peter Green.


I'm sure you're just making a joke on how much more impressive Sheryl Crow is as eye candy, than Peter Green - and I'm right there with you. However, if you'd rather _*listen*_ to Sheryl Crow than Peter Green, then you've just dropped a couple of points in my estimation. (Or, you haven't been listening to the right Fleetwood Mac records).


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I saw Fleetwood Mac when they were supporting Rumors, not interested in seeing them now.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> I'm sure you're just making a joke on how much more impressive Sheryl Crow is as eye candy, than Peter Green - and I'm right there with you. However, if you'd rather _*listen*_ to Sheryl Crow than Peter Green, then you've just dropped a couple of points in my estimation. (Or, you haven't been listening to the right Fleetwood Mac records).


I realize that it may be an unpopular perspective, but yes, having heard the early Fleetwood Mac recordings including the Peter Green stuff I would much rather listen to Sheryl. There are plenty of blues players out there but precious few really good writers and singers. It comes down to taste I suppose.

Nothing wrong with Green, but to me he pretty much blends in with a hundred other players.

The Rumours album was far and away my favourite Fleetwood Mac album.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> The Rumours album was far and away my favourite Fleetwood Mac album.


Everyone has a different take on this stuff, like you said. If I was a gun owner (and I never will be BTW) and I had a choice of ten albums to use for target practice, Rumours would be one of them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Everyone has a different take on this stuff, like you said. If I was a gun owner (and I never will be BTW) and I had a choice of ten albums to use for target practice, Rumours would be one of them.


Wow really? I would put it at the same level as Dark Side of the Moon, Machine Head, A Night at the Opera and a number of other albums I consider classics.

Different strokes.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That album spent 31 weeks on top of billboard and sold more than 20 million copies in the US alone. It's gone 19X platinum since. Clearly a part of music history, like it or not. For an album that came out in that time period, it hit home with a lot of people.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Wow really? I would put it at the same level as Dark Side of the Moon, Machine Head, A Night at the Opera and a number of other albums I consider classics.
> 
> Different strokes.




Mind you, I haven't heard the entire album in over 25 years. But on a rare occasion, I hear one of three songs still in rotation on a classic rock station - and I still get that sugar stuck in a cavity feeling before I flip the station, for two out of three songs anyway. 

I can't exactly remember but I think there were a few reasons for this: it was played to death; a couple people I loathed were obsessed with album and couldn't talk about anything else; I was listening to progressive rock, Zappa, fusion and guitar strong blues at the time. I wasn't interested in vocals at the time, except Zappa lyrics and such


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, my favourite period of Fleetwood Mac was with P. Green, D. Kirwin and J. Spencer. But IMHO, "Rumours" is a great pop album. I can think of a heck of a lot worse albums that came out at that time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rumours is FULL of great guitar playing, great vocals and most importantly, great songwriting. 

It's natural that some folks find it a bit "light" compared to other genres but regardless of how many gazillion copies they sold (not a good measure of the quality of music IMO) I think it's a great album.

Buckingham is as unique and tasteful a player as Brian May.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I heard Sheryl Crow was in the band. Is this true?
> 
> 
> No offense but I'd rather see her than Christine MacVee OR Peter Green.


I heard that inital "rumor" as well, but no, it sounds like this is the McVie/Nicks lineup. 

Sheryl Crow is amazing live and is also one of my fav singer songwriters.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I heard that inital "rumor" as well, but no, it sounds like this is the McVie/Nicks lineup.
> 
> Sheryl Crow is amazing live and is also one of my fav singer songwriters.



Well that's good and bad I suppose. I don't recall where I heard it but I seem to remember it was from a reputable source so there may have been some truth to it at the time.

McVie was great in the context of Fleetwood Mac and I suppose for nostalgia's sake it's the best lineup you could have (in the opinion of the vast majority of fans).

I wouldn't be surprised to see Crow walk on for a tune or two. She and Nicks have a long standing mutual admiration.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see Crow walk on for a tune or two. She and Nicks have a long standing mutual admiration.


That would be very cool, I did hear they were working on a collaboration.. True or not, I don't know. I guess that's where the rumours came from.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This one got lost in the server crash. Stevie Nicks as seen in the South Park Episode - Osama Bin Laden has Farty Pants:










American Forces mistake an Afghan goat for Nicks.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> This one got lost in the server crash. Stevie Nicks as seen in the South Park Episode - Osama Bin Laden has Farty Pants:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! I can't believe you rememberd to post that again! But it's very funny!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Fleetwood Mac's first blues albums were great. They should have just changed the name when they became a pop band: Fleetwood Starship?!

I loved Sheryl Crow's 2nd and 3rd albums (self-tiltled and Globe Sessions) but as soon as I heard that "soak up the sun" song I never went back. Argh, I hate that lame as song!  Has she done anything good since?

TG


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Fleetwood Mac's first blues albums were great. They should have just changed the name when they became a pop band: Fleetwood Starship?!
> 
> I loved Sheryl Crow's 2nd and 3rd albums (self-tiltled and Globe Sessions) but as soon as I heard that "soak up the sun" song I never went back. Argh, I hate that lame as song!  Has she done anything good since?
> 
> TG


There are a couple of good ones on Detours.. Gasoline and Motivation come to mind.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Ha! I can't believe you rememberd to post that again! But it's very funny!


http://watch.thecomedynetwork.ca/south-park/season-5/#clip11243


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I loved Sheryl Crow's 2nd and 3rd albums (self-tiltled and Globe Sessions) but as soon as I heard that "soak up the sun" song I never went back. Argh, I hate that lame as song!  Has she done anything good since?
> 
> TG


I saw Sheryl in Calgary in November. I've never really been a fan but we got some great seats comp'd so had to check it out. It was a great concert. She is an excellent singer/songwriter/frontman and her band was awesome (Peter Stroud reminds me of Peter Frampton).

Even Soak up the Sun was good. kkjuw

Pete


----------

